# Sporadic rash/hives - unknown cause



## kablammma (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello,
Our 1.5 y/o Vizsla, Abby, came out in a rash yesterday which has disappeared and come back several times (in different places) since then. We’re having trouble finding the source and wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar? She’s not tried any new food, was on her lead for walks the two days before it started, our washing powder hasn’t changed and we have no new plants/flowers in the house. It seems to disappear when we go for walks and then appears when indoors.

Any suggestions or thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

If it only appears when she is indoors I would suspect an indoor-only allergen. Are you using any new treats or other food items that you only tend to give when home indoors? I'd rule out any food related possibilities first on my list.

Once that is exhausted I'd look around the home for anything new introduced just prior to observing the hives/rash. Perhaps a new carpet, throw rug, blanket, pet bed, crate, etc. Many things off-gas chemicals like formaldehyde and VOC's especially when new that can cause allergic reactions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can be something as simple as a new deodorizer spray. Or even a reaction to something, that did not bother them in the past.
I would at least run everything you can wash through a couple of rinse cycles.


----------

